# Q7 Option Codes - Anyone have them?



## petebrown11 (Oct 26, 2006)

My wife's Q7 3.6 is on the way to us with the following options:
3FU,5K3,6W9,7A2,8DY,PCC,PRX
I know that 3FU is the panoramic sunroof and that 6W9 is the front license plate cover/fill-in (we only use rear plates in NC). I'm pretty sure that 5K3 is the third row of seats. Does anyone know where I can find out what the rest of these mean?
This is a company lease car so there was no choice of options...


----------



## AYyooDUB (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Option Codes - Anyone have them? (petebrown11)*

you're right on the three option codes you've mentioned (3FU, 6W9, & 5K3). 
PCC - Comfort package w/ leather, heated front seats, pwoer front passenger seat, dimming mirror w/ compass, aluminum trim
PRX - 18-inch 5-double spoke wheels.
i can't find 8DY or 7A2.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Option Codes - Anyone have them? (petebrown11)*

Do you mean 7A6 instead of 7A2? 7A6 is the 6 CD changer.
Sometimes there are dealer emission codes or corporate codes that aren't really options depending on what part of the country your Q7 is being shipped to. That may be what 8DY is. There's no such thing listed on any of my 3.6 or 4.2 order guides.



_Modified by jperryrocks at 2:02 PM 10/26/2006_


----------



## petebrown11 (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm guessing you're right jperryrocks- probably some standard features that is listed as an option for NC deliveries or something. I appreciate the assistance!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (petebrown11)*

all listed above are correct and i have no clue what 8DY is. not listed on the order guide here in front of me.
congrats on the purchase.


----------

